

So you want to be a "real" programmer?(2011) - ekm2
http://www.gamefromscratch.com/post/2011/06/05/So-you-want-to-be-a-%E2%80%9Creal%E2%80%9D-programmer.aspx

======
sazary
yet its so difficult to find the good technology to learn & adopt, since
several languages & frameworks are created and fail everyday.

